# 2 year molars - approx. how long to come in?



## winnie

DS has been very clingy and wants to be held allll the time during the day lately, and I couldn't figure out why. He has had bright red cheeks and has been drooling everywhere (this made me clue in that it must be teeth). Last night he wanted to nurse all night and he woke up more than a dozen times in ten hours...he practically gnawed my nipples off, ugh!

This morning I felt the very tips of one molar in his mouth, so there you go.

So I'm wondering, although I'm scared to ask, how long did it take your DC to get all 4 molars in?
Also, for those that have (or had) non-sleeping toddlers, did you notice any significant difference in their sleep after the molars were through? I am praying that he will sleep once teething is done!

Thanks!
Erin


----------



## alegna

For us.... dd's molars came in one at a time.... each one took about a month... it was not a pleasant period.

But once they were all in sleep was MUCH improved.

-Angela


----------



## spedteacher30

My son is one day younger than your LO.

He has been cutting his 2 year molars for about 5 months now. The bottom two are completely in, and the top two each have one or two points out...








:

I know, not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## gmvh

My son's were also very slow in emerging and weren't all in until he was three. Our (pediatric) dentist said he's not quite sure why they call them the two year molars since, especially in boys, they could be as late as the three and a half year molars.

My son is definitely a better sleeper now that molars are in but I also nightweaned around 19 months and moved morning nursing downstairs around 2.75 years. He now wakes up once a night, usually to pee.

Good luck!


----------



## ryleigh'smama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
For us.... dd's molars came in one at a time.... each one took about a month... it was not a pleasant period.

But once they were all in sleep was MUCH improved.

-Angela









:


----------



## zipworth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spedteacher30* 
My son is one day younger than your LO.

He has been cutting his 2 year molars for about 5 months now. The bottom two are completely in, and the top two each have one or two points out...








:

I know, not what you wanted to hear.

We are right in the middle of molar-hell now, and I don't see it ending any time soon














:yawning:









My boobs are being knawed on as I type!







:


----------



## Logan's Mom

I am wondering if we are in the middle of getting molars. DS will be 2 in January and has drooled on and off with crazy sleeping for some time. He has never been a good sleeper.

He would never nurse so I pumped for 15 months and couldn't take it anymore. I guess it doesn't matter if nursing helps through this period or not cause its not in the cards for us.

You are not alone mama and time flies (I can't believe Logan is almost 2), but it doesn't feel like it when you aren't getting any sleep!


----------



## dillonandmarasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zipworth* 
We are right in the middle of molar-hell now, and I don't see it ending any time soon














:yawning:









My boobs are being knawed on as I type!







:

are you me!?? us, too. I just figured it out 2 days ago while we brushed teeth. She has the very top of one...I'd say it's been making itself known to her for at least 2 months. So, not sure about the others







.


----------



## JillyD

man - my girl is going through this too. It is soooo exhausting! She has been cranky and attached (both to my hip and my boob) for well over two months now. It's been on and off during the two month period...we are "on" now. Bummer to hear that this could last another 4 or 5! yikes!!! Her bottom two have broken through but nothing on the top yet.

It's good to know that others are going through this too and that it is normal for it to take a while. It makes it easier for me to be patient with the process of it all. I have a few friends who have kiddos her age and they don't seem to be going through this like she is - but they aren't attached parents either - most of them did CIO long ago and have also weaned.

We had day weaned and were only nursing in the morning and at night (usually twice during the night) but now she is wanting to nurse during the day more and all night long. I was resistant to nursing during the day and then decided to let her since it seems to help. Sometimes, though, it makes me feel like we have taken a step backwards - like i have "given in" or something - i hate that feeling.

Oh, and we are working on potty training - which was going GREAT (she was only needing a diaper at night) and now she isn't into using the potty at all - maybe two or three times a day. Is anyone else experience this? I wonder if it has anything to do with the teething.

Poor things...when i think of how those big teeth need to break through the gums it makes me really sad for them.


----------



## leigha33w

Okay so I have a 15.5 month old daughter. She is for sure cutting some big teeth appears to be 2 maybe 3 at once. This has been going on for a month now.....within this period she has seemed to be ill on and off ears, sinus, crabby, red eyes, no eating and now top it off with a cough.....I am a first time mom and am now obsessed with the thought that she has asthma and allergies......I think I may be going crazy! Just looking for support.


----------



## crunchymamatobe

My son is getting his 2 year molars, too. One is completely through, but no signs of the others yet, unless you count him being grumpy and whiny and clingly lately... Sigh. He had all of his 1st year molars completely in by 15 months, so I was hoping these four would come in quickly, but it has taken a month for this one to come in completely.


----------



## deditus

Six months for the bottom 2, 2 months for 1 top one, and 5 months for the other top 1. Sorry.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice

we've been cutting molars for 4 or 5 mos now, and not a single one has popped through. I admit to being one to use ibouprofen. I can't stand to see him in so much pain, he bangs his little head on the floor or smacks his ears with both hands, I won't do that to him. He doesn't understand the pain will go away like an adult that doesn't want to take a remedy, so I let him have it. Luckily it's not really bad EVERY day, so we're not overloading him on medicine. I just hope that it happens soon...I often take his frequent requests to nurse and long nursing sessions as a sign he might need medicine, since on good days he only nurses three or four times.


----------



## acupuncturemomma

DD basically got all four of hers at once; it took about 3 - 3.5 months for them to come all the way through the gum, but I know they were bugging her long before they broke through. Hers first cut the gum when she was just past her 2 year birthday.

She has always been a poor sleeper--waking very often to nurse at night. We all of a sudden (now that the molars are in) have consistent nights with 7-8 hour stretches of solid sleep!!! I had almost given up hope for that!


----------



## LuxPerpetua

For us, it took 11 months. Hopefully it will not be that long for you. Nighttime absolutely stank until after they were in. Things are much better now.


----------



## knowerofnada

DD will be 3 in Feb. and is has just barely broke her 2nd one on the bottom this week. She doesn't have either of the top ones.

ETA I just noticed that OP your LO and mine have the exact same birthday!


----------



## PatchChild

Oh great, and I thought the canines were bad!


----------



## cahwilson

Same thing here. Dd has one molar in all the way, one no where close, and two coming through right now. She has had a fever for two days, bright red cheeks, swollen face, and one has a blood blister thing on it. She is soooo miserable. She is sleeping already at 10 am. It has been a very difficult few weeks! The one thing that has helped (and gives my boobs a break) is frozen bananas.


----------



## bdoody11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *acupuncturemomma* 
She has always been a poor sleeper--waking very often to nurse at night. We all of a sudden (now that the molars are in) have consistent nights with 7-8 hour stretches of solid sleep!!! I had almost given up hope for that!

We aren't currently getting our 2 year molars (I hope!), but just hearing successful sleep stories makes me so happy!


----------



## reezley

Lots of nursing and waking before he was 2yo. After about that age, "good" sleeper, and weaned (when I was preg). I didn't track the molars very carefully, but pretty sure they were all in by about 24mo. Coincidence?


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

My last dd just finished getting in her molars (thank goodness) and it too took a while. Early summer, I believe is when we first noticed them. And yes her sleep was severly disrupted during this time and yes, her sleep did improve after...yay!
My first two dd, I don't think I even noticed when the molars came in. All chidren are different!


----------

